# 2013 Yamaha F70 impeller only or entire pump kit?



## Forcefed (Aug 5, 2016)

Usually the plate that the impeller sits ontop of gets slightly grooved over time and is worth replacing.


----------



## slowtyper16 (May 29, 2015)

Forcefed said:


> Usually the plate that the impeller sits ontop of gets slightly grooved over time and is worth replacing.





Forcefed said:


> Usually the plate that the impeller sits ontop of gets slightly grooved over time and is worth replacing.


Sounds good, thank you. I've done some more research and since I have the full kit I might as well replace the gaskets rings etc.


----------



## Forcefed (Aug 5, 2016)

Yes gaskets are cheap as well. I am of the type that thinks those parts are cheap enough that it's worth replacing if you have parts in hand. And since you have the whole kit, id install the whole kit. That's just my personal view.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

The whole kit and kaboodle. Why replace the impeller and risk a $1.07 o-ring failing.


----------

